# 2022 Heckler MX



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

Anyone riding one of these? My shop has two in my size (XL) and I’m curious. I would like to hear what people think, and especially those who who are tall. Do you like the mixed wheels? I’m 6’ 4” and normally would want a 29er but the shop owner is saying that he thinks I might like the playfulness of the mullet. What is the collective wisdom on this bike in general. 

Thanks in advance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

Good video... they basically say it's a wash, yes there are some differences but they say 29er vs MX shouldn't be a reason not to buy one if there is only one option available, they are both pretty close according to the review.


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks for the link to the video. It’s Connor’s comment about him being 6’ 2” and preferring the 29er that has me thinking about whether I’ll be happy with the mixed wheel version at 6’ 4” myself. But overall I think I agree with their general conclusion that ultimately “it’s the same bike” and both are more similar than different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgesBike (Sep 28, 2017)

I just picked up a 2022 SC Heckler MX. I'm 6'1" tall and have the XL. I love the mixed wheels! It's the most playful e-bike I've ever ridden.


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

GeorgesBike said:


> I just picked up a 2022 SC Heckler MX. I'm 6'1" tall and have the XL. I love the mixed wheels! It's the most playful e-bike I've ever ridden.


That’s a gorgeous bike! As I just mentioned in my other thread about adding a Zeb to this bike, today I went back to the shop and they had a 29 version so I grabbed it. I think with me being 3 inches taller than you and my riding style I’m going to trust that the 29er with its longer chain stays will suit me better. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSainted (Dec 22, 2017)

We’re you tempted at all by the XXL? I’m 6’5 and coming from a XXL Hightower LT which has about the same reach as the XL Heckler. I haven’t had the opportunity to sit on a heckler yet but pretty curious.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

TheSainted said:


> We’re you tempted at all by the XXL? I’m 6’5 and coming from a XXL Hightower LT which has about the same reach as the XL Heckler. I haven’t had the opportunity to sit on a heckler yet but pretty curious.


Dont look at just reach, you should be on a xxl, look at top tube length you gonna be really cramped when pedaling in the saddle on a xl


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

I was curious about the XXL. Being 6’4” (long torso/short legs) I’m right on the line between XL and XXL according to SC. I went with the XL in 29er. It feels good so far. I’m running a 65mm stem in both the Heckler and my Ripmo V2 XL. Compared to the Ripmo, the Heckler XL is slightly shorter in reach and TT but actually feels a bit longer. I think this is due to the 460mm chain stays on the 29er which allows me to push the seat back a bit further on the Heckler, which opens up the cockpit just the right amount for me. 

I only have a short ride on it but it feels great—a lot like my Ripmo only a tad more stable and with a motor of course. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSainted (Dec 22, 2017)

mfa81 said:


> Dont look at just reach, you should be on a xxl, look at top tube length you gonna be really cramped when pedaling in the saddle on a xl
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


good call out - makes me feel better about the XXL. The Heckler actually has a shorter too tube length than the HTLT which is encouraging.


----------

